# Which Would You Get? B5-S4 VS B6-S4 VS E46-M3 VS E92-335I



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

Well the time has come in my life where I am looking for a weekend car. I currently have a bone stock mk6 GTI that I use for work. I drive over 40k a year for work so I am looking for something a little more exciting to drive on the weekends. I want something that is going to be fast and enjoyable, yet still look and sound good. To give you an idea, my cars that I enjoyed the most were a mk1 aba-t rabbit, a g60 mk2 golf, an APR stage 3+ mk4 1.8t, and my E92 335i with software, intake, exhaust. My taste has refined a bit over the years and I want something that goes beyond a boosted mk1/mk2 and this car MUST be RWD/AWD. I could easily go buy a 500HP mk4 vr6 and spin my front wheels through all first and second gears. 

As you can see in the title, I have already narrowed it to four cars. I am trying to keep it under 15k which does limit me to higher-mileage options but I am ok with that. I don't see the car getting more than 5k miles a year on it so reliability isn't the biggest deal in the world. I was also looking at R32's and would still love one, but finding one that is FI and in DBP has become a difficult task for under 15K.

My thoughts:

B5S4- Only looking at stage 3 options. Pros - By far and away the fastest of the group. They are the cheapest to acquire and the parts are the cheapest to continue to build/maintain. Cons - they seem the most dated aesthetically out of the group. Even at only 5k miles a year, I feel I will never get to drive it because it will always be broken. 

B6S4 - Much more reliable than the B5 and is also the best sounding of the group. However, with its interior refinement I still am not a big fan on the front end but B7's are out of my price range. It is also the slowest of the group and I feel that compared to the other three it will feel like a pig. It is also much much cheaper than either of the BMW options and will cost the same if not less as a quality built B5S4. Must be Nogaro Blue so the availabity becomes a small factor. 

E46 M3 - Pro's - its an M3. I think that I could get a quality and highly enjoyable driving experience with very little modifaction. Cons - With that being said,we all know that lasts a whole two days before you are trying to get more power out of it. The problem with this is the aftermarket parts for this car are EXPENSIVE. I probably would go with coils/intake/exhaust and call it a day.

E92 335 - Pros - with a basic tune/intake/exhaust it is VERY fast. My last car was an E92 335 I and I loved it. I wish it sounded more like either of the Audi's but my did it put you back in your seat. Cons - in this price range I will have to buy a 2007 with high mileage and possibly even a rebuilt title. it is also the newest and would require the least amount of headache/maintenance.

What would you go with an why?


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

I have had a B5 S4 [bought brand new in 01]

B6 s4

and currently have an e90 335i. I have also had an e36 m3 which I know you aren't considering but if I had to rank the 4 cars in which I would buy again it would be.

335i
M3
b5 s4
b6 s4

I found both audis boring compared to the BMWs, but I did like the b5 FAR better than the b6.

The only reason I got the audis at the time is because I thought I needed awd and I don't. The only thing the B6 does better than any of those cars is sound better. The tuneability of the b5 and 335i is insane and the e36 is just an amazing drivers car and the e46 is probably even better than that.

For me all cars were bulleproof though so my opinion isn't based on one of them being a lemon.

My 07 335i is an auto with sportpackage. I picked it up with 70k miles and a 3 year 36k mile warranty for 17500 fwiw.


----------



## Garfield67 (Jan 2, 2015)

> I drive over 40k a year


Those are bad cars this application.

If you have to choose a poison; 335i.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Garfield67 said:


> Those are bad cars this application.
> 
> If you have to choose a poison; 335i.


How did you get to the part about him driving 40k miles a year and miss where he said "I am looking for a weekend car" and then right after the 40k miles piece miss this piece " I am looking for something a little more exciting to drive on the weekends"


----------



## Garfield67 (Jan 2, 2015)

naiku said:


> How did you get to the part about him driving 40k miles a year and miss where he said "I am looking for a weekend car" and then right after the 40k miles piece miss this piece " I am looking for something a little more exciting to drive on the weekends"


My bad.

Still 335i.  I love the B6 S4 but I would just not trust it.


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I was leaning towards the 335i because I loved mine but have never owned any of the other cars so it's nice to hear that reaffirmed. Now it's time to find one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbodybenz (May 29, 2006)

E46 M3...there's not much else that offers that kind of bang for the buck.

I am contemplating one myself as a weekend/whenever car but comparing against an S5. M3 is cheaper and a better driver's car. The S5 looks amazing and is newer (creature comforts, etc.) and is AWD. Most older Audis don't really push the right buttons for me; they just seem heavy and underwhelming. I'd probably feel the same about the S5, but I'm blinded by its good looks.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Had a very nice B6 S4. The best day I had with it was the day I was rid of it.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

For a weekend car? None of the above. Those are DDs. (well, except when broken).

E46 M3 just because it's the closest thing on your list to an exciting weekend car.

335 is more practical, but you're not looking for practical.

B5 and B6 S4 are poor choices because they're ALSO DD type cars, but less reliable and older.

Don't get me wrong, I've always wanted a Nogaro Blue B5 S4 avant. If anything, I think the styling is a plus. 

But it isn't what you're looking for.


----------



## nyc-trini (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha crazy people in here... The B5s4 is Nothing But a weekend car... love my nogaro s4 and wouldn't trade it for any of the above. In reality! The real question here is "AWD Or Rwd? you can't compare a fast fun AWD car with a Fast Fun Rwd car... goodluck


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

I've been debating something similar, I ruled out the B5 due to poor reliability and age. M3 is a good choice but I'd choose a 335i first. 335i or 135i is a great option but costly repairs and questionable reliability have me iffy. I'd end up with the B6 S4 due to pretty reliable 4.2 V8, sound, still plenty of power, AWD is just a bonus and I can see these becoming more desirable due to it having a V8 in a time where engines are getting smaller. I wish it had a better aftermarket but I'm not dropping $17k on a SC from APR.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

I say again: Why buy a sedan as a toy/weekend car? It's completely missing the point. :screwy:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

smoothsix said:


> I say again: Why buy a sedan as a toy/weekend car? It's completely missing the point. :screwy:


I like the discreet looks, and I can't afford an s5. A cop is going to target 2dr cars and sedans typically fly under the radar, meaning you can have more fun with less trouble. I flew up on a cop going 130mph in my Passat, didn't even notice me when he was shooting radar, try that in an M3 and he'll have your ass in the cruiser assuming you don't run.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

smgs92 said:


> I like the discreet looks, and I can't afford an s5. A cop is going to target 2dr cars and sedans typically fly under the radar, meaning you can have more fun with less trouble. I flew up on a cop going 130mph in my Passat, didn't even notice me when he was shooting radar, try that in an M3 and he'll have your ass in the cruiser assuming you don't run.


I didn't mean instead of a sedan that's missing 2 doors.

I mean instead of something fun. Miata, S2k, Z4MC/R, Boxster, .... anything that's not the Camry of the entry level luxury world. That kind of car is fine as a DD, i just don't see it as a toy-- unless you mean "toy" like modding car -- say you're gonna do RS4 conversion on a B5 S4 or something, that I can understand.

Those are all great cars, just not toys. I cant' even bring myself to buy something so boring as a DD, let alone as a fun car


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

smoothsix said:


> I didn't mean instead of a sedan that's missing 2 doors.
> 
> I mean instead of something fun. Miata, S2k, Z4MC/R, Boxster, .... anything that's not the Camry of the entry level luxury world. That kind of car is fine as a DD, i just don't see it as a toy-- unless you mean "toy" like modding car -- say you're gonna do RS4 conversion on a B5 S4 or something, that I can understand.
> 
> Those are all great cars, just not toys. I cant' even bring myself to buy something so boring as a DD, let alone as a fun car


If you think these cars are boring and then suggest a Miata you obviously have never driven or ridden in any of these. A Miata yes it's fun but it's gutless and has NOTHING on an M3. Don't compare any of these to a Camry and due to that statement I'm just going to ignore you because I'm sorry but you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

smgs92 said:


> If you think these cars are boring and then suggest a Miata you obviously have never driven or ridden in any of these. A Miata yes it's fun but it's gutless and has NOTHING on an M3. Don't compare any of these to a Camry and due to that statement I'm just going to ignore you because I'm sorry but you have no idea what you are talking about.


I'm an instructor. I have driven many fine automobiles. 

The comparison to the Camry is that they're DDs -- granted, FUN DDs for the enthusiast, but DDs. Not weekend cars.

OP is DDing a GTI. I don't understand why he would buy a luxury car for a toy. Buy the luxury car, DD *that*, sell the GTI, buy an actual toy. Or modify the GTI and make that the toy, I dunno.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

smoothsix said:


> I'm an instructor. I have driven many fine automobiles.
> 
> The comparison to the Camry is that they're DDs -- granted, FUN DDs for the enthusiast, but DDs. Not weekend cars.
> 
> OP is DDing a GTI. I don't understand why he would buy a luxury car for a toy. Buy the luxury car, DD *that*, sell the GTI, buy an actual toy. Or modify the GTI and make that the toy, I dunno.


I know quite a few guys who have E36 solely for a track day car or drifting. I honestly think you're underestimating their ability. I'd rather have a GTI as my DD and then a M3 for my weekend/fun car. The ride is nicer in the GTI, more room, much more comfortable for me(6'1 I'm cramped in a lot of smaller cars) and atleast the BMW options are available in a coupe or convertible which makes for a more fun car. I wouldn't want to DD a 335i with the N54 thats just asking for expensive repairs as the mileage climbs. Even if its my track day car I want something that has nice seats and is set up to perform well on the track. I don't want to have to invest in new seats, coilovers, sway bars, and that type of stuff to have it set up to my liking. I can climb in an M3 and go. I'll give you that the Audi's are more DD cars but whats wrong with having something that is practical in a pinch.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

Fair enough. When you mentioned an E36 M3 as a weekend car, and I found myself nodding my head, then re-read the subject and saw OP was talking about an E46 M3, well.. I realized I must be splitting hairs a bit too much if I can accept an E36 M3 as a weekend car but somehow an E46 M3 is too fancy and comfy. :beer:


----------

